
Weaponised AI is coming. Are algorithmic forever wars our future? - myinnerbanjo
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/oct/11/war-jedi-algorithmic-warfare-us-military
======
srrge
Humans do not wage wars against animals, they use(d) animals to win wars.

Well what if in the future AI's use humans to wage war between them? That's a
far more frightening future than human-weaponized-AI's I think. Food for
thought.

